# Wired2Fish - Fitzgerald Rod Giveaway



## fender66 (Jul 25, 2017)

*Enter for chance to win a Bryan Thrift Series Chatterbait casting rod from TinBoats Sponsor, Wired2Fish...along with Fitzgerald Rods.*

The Chatterbait is a mainstay for anglers everywhere and one of the early adopters and momentum builders for that bait was 2017 FLW Tour Angler of the Year Bryan Thrift. He popularized its use early on and it has helped him remain atop of the leaderboard throughout his career. With over 2 million dollars in career winnings we trust his judgement. 

Fishing that bait routinely led to knowing the action and length that is best suited for the technique. He and Fitzgerald Rods worked tirelessly to develop the perfect rod for the technique and with the Fitzgerald Thrift Series Chatterbait 6'- 9" medium heavy they have done just that. Plenty of power, Artus HD micro guides, EVA grips and a high quality blank makes this the perfect rod for chatterbaits but also can double for spinnerbaits, walking baits and buzzbaits too. It retails for $189.99 and can be also found on Tackle Warehouse. 

In our latest giveaway we have teamed with Fitzgerald Rods to give you a chance to win one of these championship designed rods. 

This giveaway ends August 8th, 2017. 5 winners. Good luck!

https://scout.com/outdoors/bass-fishing/Article/Enter-for-chance-to-win-a-Bryan-Thrift-Series-Chatterbait-castin-103743160?

You may enter once per day per email address!

If you are having trouble entering through the form below, click here to enter: Fitzgerald Rod Giveaway Form


----------



## Jim (Jul 25, 2017)

Awesome! :beer:


----------



## fender66 (Jul 25, 2017)

Jim said:


> Awesome! :beer:



Oh yeah. I'm in it to win it!


----------



## Jim (Aug 8, 2017)

Last day to enter this one is today! Do it!


----------

